
Let Them Eat Privilege - colinprince
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2015/04/1-99-percent-class-inequality
======
angersock
One of the continuing issues with the privilege rhetoric (regardless of where
it appears) is that it tends to be used to ostracize the people who are both
aware of the problems and yet close enough to the empowered to actually help.

Shutting doors in the face of potential allies is not an effective strategy--
and it tends to polarize folks into helping the other side.

